# Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine?



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

Just reposting from the Car Lounge... has anyone done some interesting performance increasing mods to the 20v 2.3l V5 (aka VR5) engine?
Matt


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine? (mattsimis)*

The VR5 is only 10v, and is 2.34L, but never came in a beetle. If you have a brand new beetle you have the 2.5L 20v Inline 5. I know someone did a turbo kit on one a lil while back, made some pretty good numbers.


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine? (PhReE)*

Thanks for the reply, but I can assure you Im driving a 170BHP 2.3L 20V V5 (VW refuse to call it VR5 for some reason) New Beetle! It was not sold in the US, where the 1.8T Turbo S was sold instead.
http://www.newbeetle.org.uk/modelrange.shtml
Mods on the Inline 5 Cylinder engine probably wont translate well as its no a "VR" engine type..








Id really like to squeeze something special into this Beetle, but the V5 engine really isnt very mod friendly!
Matt


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine? (mattsimis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_The VR5 is only 10v, and is 2.34L, but never came in a beetle. If you have a brand new beetle you have the 2.5L 20v Inline 5. I know someone did a turbo kit on one a lil while back, made some pretty good numbers.

No, the euro-only VR5 came in 10v and 20v, just like the VR6 came in 12v and 24v.

_Quote, originally posted by *mattsimis* »_Just reposting from the Car Lounge... has anyone done some interesting performance increasing mods to the 20v 2.3l V5 (aka VR5) engine?

Matt, you will find very little information on euro-only engines here in the vortex.
EDIT: found this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2287453


_Modified by randallhb at 4:44 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine? (randallhb)*

Thanks, though his setup is a little more "involved" than I bargined for! Ill have a look on http://www.uk-mkivs.net for more VR5 users.

Matt


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine? (mattsimis)*

You're kidding me there is really a 20v version of the VR5?! Thats pretty cool. Learn something new every day. Sorry bout that.
Does anyone have any pics of the 20v VR5?
EDIT: foffa2002 has the 10v, but he has done a lot of cool stuff with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PhReE at 10:27 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Performance mods on 2.3L V5 engine? (PhReE)*

An engine pic? Yeah, I could do that. 
I have car pics, but you prolly arent interested in New B pics!

Matt


----------

